# Errore aggiornamento ghostscript-esp [Risolto]

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

stavo provando ad aggiornare la mia macchina e mi e' saltato fuori questo errore:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libgnutls.so.12, needed by /usr/X11R6/lib/libcupsimage.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_transport_set_push_function@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_transport_set_ptr@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_credentials_set@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_init@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_allocate_credentials@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_send@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_recv@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_transport_set_pull_function@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_bye@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_handshake@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_deinit@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_free_credentials@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_check_pending@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_set_default_priority@GNUTLS_1_2'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_global_init@GNUTLS_1_2'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [bin/gs] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2972:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 so all || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Cosa posso fare? Visto che manca a X11, e' possibile che debba ricompilare xorg?

Ciao a tutti

LastHopeLast edited by LastHope on Sun Apr 06, 2008 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

hai provato con un semplice revdep-rebuild?

----------

## LastHope

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> hai provato con un semplice revdep-rebuild?

 

Si', non mi ha segnalato nulla di rotto...

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -1 cups dopo aver verificaco che gnutls è aggiornato.

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> emerge -1 cups dopo aver verificaco che gnutls è aggiornato.

 

Avevo fatto emerge -1 cups che tu modificassi il messaggio, ma e' andata...gnutls e' aggiornato  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Solo per risparmiare tempo, ci sono stati un paio di aggiornamenti negli ultimi tempo che hanno creato questo problema.

----------

